# OpenOffice и русские буковки

## drolyk

Скомпилил себе опенофис-1.1.0, все пашет на ура, но осталась одна маленькая вешь. Как мне заставить его показывать русские буквы, например в меню выбора/сохранения файлов, нормально а не квадратиками. Самое интересное что ПИСАТЬ ПО РУССКИ я могу. Ссылки на всякое чтиво по теме преветствуются  :Wink: .

----------

## Rikz

Я делаю это следующим образом: запускаю spadmin, там на ощупь захожу в раздел про добавление шрифтов, указываю ему путь к msttf и добавляю эти шрифты. После этого можно перезапустить spadmin, шрифты интерфейса должны быть уже в норме, и добавить остальные шрифты, которые бы хотелось иметь под рукой.

----------

## alexeyp

А как вообще правильно скомпилировать OO на русском? Там где-то надо указать язык цифоркой, так где и как?

----------

## Zoltan

Для русских меню надо перед "emerge openoffice" сделать "export LANGUAGE=07" (не знаю почему они пользуются телефонными зонами вместо буквенных обозначений, но в данном случае 07 это русский).

В версии 1.0.3 если в меню кривые шрифты, то я после первого запуска openoffice, когда создавалась директория ~/.openoffice лез туда руками и правил файл ~/.openoffice/1.0.3/user/config/registry/instance/org/openoffice/Office/Common.xml добавляя в него такой кусок:

```
 <Font>

  <Substitution>

   <FontPairs cfg:element-type="FontReplacement">

    <FontReplacement state="replaced" cfg:name="_0">

     <Always cfg:type="boolean">false</Always>

     <OnScreenOnly cfg:type="boolean">true</OnScreenOnly>

     <ReplaceFont cfg:type="string">Albany</ReplaceFont>

     <SubstituteFont cfg:type="string">Arial</SubstituteFont>

    </FontReplacement>

    <FontReplacement state="replaced" cfg:name="_1">

     <Always cfg:type="boolean">true</Always>

     <OnScreenOnly cfg:type="boolean">true</OnScreenOnly>

     <ReplaceFont cfg:type="string">Andale Sans UI</ReplaceFont>

     <SubstituteFont cfg:type="string">Arial</SubstituteFont>

    </FontReplacement>

    <FontReplacement state="replaced" cfg:name="_2">

     <Always cfg:type="boolean">true</Always>

     <OnScreenOnly cfg:type="boolean">true</OnScreenOnly>

     <ReplaceFont cfg:type="string">Arial</ReplaceFont>

     <SubstituteFont cfg:type="string">Arial</SubstituteFont>

    </FontReplacement>

    <FontReplacement state="deleted" cfg:name="_ID_Albany"/>

    <FontReplacement state="deleted" cfg:name="_ID_Andale_Sans_UI"/>

   </FontPairs>

   <Replacement cfg:type="boolean">true</Replacement>

  </Substitution>

 </Font>

```

Со шрифтом Arial, который у меня в отличие от Albany или Andale Sans всегда установлен, глюков не было.

Но в версии 1.1.0 файла Common.xml нету, нету даже директории ~/.openoffice/1.1.0/user/config/registry, но с другой стороны и глюков со шрифтами в меню в версии 1.1.0 у меня не было. Может теперь font substitution надо в какое-то другое место пихать...

----------

## Rikz

Пользуясь случаем, хочу поинтересоваться, кто-нибудь openoffice-1.1.0 с русским интерфейсом собрал? У меня, если задать значения языка при сборке, сборка обваливается с разными ошибками. При этом английская версия собирается нормально.

----------

## Zoltan

Я собрал. Ошибки были только в xargs когда ему подавалась слишком длинная командная строка. Исправилось патчением xargs, но сейчас findutils-4.1.7-r5 уже включают этот патч.

А какие ошибки? Сделай поиск по форумам, тут OO 1.1.0 обсуждался очень много.

----------

## drolyk

Всем большое спасибо! Теперь все работает  :Wink: .

Я правдо сделал все немного не так.  В меню Tools->Options->Openoffice.org->Fonts включил замену шрифта 

Andale Sans UI на Verdana и дело в шляпе.

----------

## drolyk

Всем большое спасибо! Теперь все работает  :Wink: .

Я правдо сделал все немного не так.  В меню Tools->Options->Openoffice.org->Fonts включил замену шрифта 

Andale Sans UI на Verdana и дело в шляпе.

P.S.: Насчет расских сборок. Никогда проблем с ними не имел, но в виду таких проблем с русским решил что лучше пусть он английский будет.

----------

## Rikz

Оказывается не стоило игнорировать предупреждение про яву  :Smile:  На blackdown все собралось.

----------

## IGORR

А что делать когда шрифты сильно растянуты по горизонтали и нет возможности включить замену или добавить шрифты? может кто подскажет в каких файлах поправить?

----------

## ba

Вот с русским-то у меня все в порядке, а вот формулы отображаются криво(точнее можно сказать почти не отображаются) :(

а в том, что из бинарников все в порядке. где может быть косяк?

----------

## chiko

А зачем собирать? Я тоже качал 180 с лишним мег, при сборке - облом. Сделал emerge openoffice-bin и всё пучком.

----------

## ba

 *chiko wrote:*   

> А зачем собирать? Я тоже качал 180 с лишним мег, при сборке - облом. Сделал emerge openoffice-bin и всё пучком.

 

во первых я собирал openoffice-ximian, он покрасивей будет, во вторых собирал его с русским

----------

## Kotjara

Ну ка расскажьте нам чем же он красивше?

Я так вообще плюнул на это дело и поставил альтовскую сборку.

----------

## ba

 *Kotjara wrote:*   

> Ну ка расскажьте нам чем же он красивше?

 

иконки например ксимиановские...

----------

## Kotjara

Зато я хитрее, поскольку вы грузили 170 метров, а я всего 80 с хвостиком.

Плюс ко всему у моего друга стоит им же скомпиленный, у меня в альтовской сборке по скорости ничем не отличается от закомпиленного под себя.

----------

